# Eventide Timefactor Vs TC Electronics Nova Delay



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...has anyone ever taken the time to a/b these two pedals?

comments?

-dh


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

I've got a Nova on the way from fellow GC patron ,I was going for a TF, but heard a lot of dead unit and pl selling them stories on the Gear Page cheers!:rockon:


----------

